# Can anyone identify these please?



## conspirator (Apr 24, 2011)

I know I have Vallisneria. Can anyone please confirm this? :fish9:





But I have no clue what these two plants are.

*Plant One is a stem plant*







*Plant two *






Can anyone give me their names? :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Plant two looks like a sword.

Plant one,how big are the leaves?I almost want to say it looks like an emersed wisteria,but still hard to say.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, very first is a Corkscrew Val.

Then the next I'm not sure... looks like a Basil plant, lol.

Last plant looks like a sword to me too.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Holly nailed one and 3.. Bill in Va.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/plants/StemPlants/images/CreepingJennyWFPS_C520.jpg


----------



## moop (Oct 17, 2011)

plant 1 looks exactly like a wisteria I purchased from my LFS a while back. After a while in my aquarium it grew new leaves that look more like what you see in a google search of wisteria plants...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> All I can confirm in that first picture is an orange fish with some really hip sunglasses.


Hahahahaha! I also loved the big smile it had too! (Open mouthed and everything!)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jccaclimber said:


> All I can confirm in that first picture is an orange fish with some really hip sunglasses.


*r2


----------

